# WQHD Monitor gesucht



## dani0692 (5. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr hattet mich ja bereits beraten und mir mitgeteilt, dass ich mir keinen 4k Monitor sondern einen WQHD Monitor kaufen soll.

Zunächst ein paar Grunddaten zu meinem System: Intel i7 2600, Samsung SSD Pro 850 1 TB, 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher Corsair, GTX 1070


Könntet ihr mir einen guten Gaming Monitor mit WQHD empfehlen? Voraussetzung ist, dass dieser mindestens 27 Zoll besitzt. Lieber wäre mir jedoch sogar ein Monitor oberhalb von 27 Zoll.

Danke !


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2017)

Wie weit sitzt du denn weg, wenn du mehr als 27 Zoll nehmen würdest?

Die Fragen sind halt:

- Bildqualität wichtiger als "Gaming"-Features, oder reicht ein "normalgutes" Bild, dafür dann aber auch Gaming-Eigenschaften?
- ist Dir Nvidia G-Sync wichtig?
- was kannst du ausgeben?

Ein "extrabreiter" WQHD-Monitor frisst btw halt auch dann mehr Leistung als ein 16:9-Modell. In einigen Spielen bringt das breitere Format zwar Vorteile, aber ich persönlich würde bei 16:9, also 2560x1440 bleiben


----------



## dani0692 (5. September 2017)

Also ich möchte schon einen großen Qualitäts-Unterschied zu meinem jetzigen Acer 24 Zoll in 1080 p sehen, aber halt trotzdem bei schnellen Spielen (wie Call of Duty, Battlefield; also Ego-Shooter) keine Ruckler haben.

Preislich möchte ich zunächst keine "Obergrenze" nennen ! Naja ob mir Nvidia G-Sync wichtig ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen, weil ich hiermit keine große Erfahrung habe. Wie gesagt die Qualität sollte besser sein als auf meinem jetzigen Monitor und trotzdem soll das Spiel mit meinem System ruckelfrei laufen. Empfiehlt sich hierzu Gsync ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2017)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Also ich möchte schon einen großen Qualitäts-Unterschied zu meinem jetzigen Acer 24 Zoll in 1080 p sehen, aber halt trotzdem bei schnellen Spielen (wie Call of Duty, Battlefield; also Ego-Shooter) keine Ruckler haben.
> 
> Preislich möchte ich zunächst keine "Obergrenze" nennen ! Naja ob mir Nvidia G-Sync wichtig ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen, weil ich hiermit keine große Erfahrung habe. Wie gesagt die Qualität sollte besser sein als auf meinem jetzigen Monitor und trotzdem soll das Spiel mit meinem System ruckelfrei laufen. Empfiehlt sich hierzu Gsync ?



Also, wie die Bildqualität nun im Vergleich zu Deinem aussieht, kann man nur raten ^^    G-Sync würde ich aber empfehlen, wenn du es Dir leisten kannst. Damit brauchst du kein V-Sync mehr und kannst du die vollen FPS nutzen, die Dein PC bietet, denn die Hz des Monitors passen sich an die FPS des PCs an, jedenfalls bis zur maximalen Hz-Grenze. Daher wären auch mind 144Hz angebracht.

Wenn du dann aber ein Display willst, dass vermutlich eine besonders gute Qualität bietet, nämlich IPS, dann zahlst du MINDESTENS 700€. Da gäb es 4 Monitore mit 27 Zoll. Wenn du das günstigere TN als Paneltyp nimmst, ist das Bild vlt nicht ganz so top, aber es gibt viele mit TN, die trotzdem ein sehr gutes Bild liefern. Lediglich beim Blickwinkel und wenn man EXTREM tiefes Schwarz verlangt hast du ggf. Nachteile. Und da sticht Dell hervor, die haben auch bei TN gute Farben&co, der hier wäre dann passend: https://geizhals.de/dell-s2716dg-210-agui-a1317184.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  auch hier gibt es aber nichts über 27 Zoll.

Mit GSync, aber unter 144Hz gibt es übrigens nix, d.h. G-Sync und dann vlt doch 32 Zoll oder so: das wird nix. Wenn du mehr als 27 Zoll willst, ist GSync nicht drin bei WQHD.


----------



## dani0692 (5. September 2017)

Was ist denn denn mit dem  Predator Z35P ? Der hat 100 hz und Gsync.

Was ist denn mit AOC Agon AG352UCG, der ebenfalls 100 hz und Gsync besitzt.


Weiterhin was ist denn mit dem Asus PG358Q, der 100 hz und auch Gsync hat ?

Und was ist mit Acer Predator X34 A, 100 hz und Gsync ?

Ist einer dieser Monitore zu empfehlen, oder sind die alle "zu langsam" was die Ego-Shooter betrifft ?


Danke


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2017)

Das sind alles Gaming-Monitore. Ich denke, die hat nur keiner genannt weil die mit 900 bis 1500 Euro die meisten Budgets sprengen würden. Aber wenn du soviel investieren willst, wären die natürlich einen Blick wert.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das sind alles Gaming-Monitore. Ich denke, die hat nur keiner genannt weil die mit 900 bis 1500 Euro die meisten Budgets sprengen würden. Aber wenn du soviel investieren willst, wären die natürlich einen Blick wert.



Ich habe die nicht genannt, weil sie nicht 16:9 sind. Wenn man das breitere Format will, kann man natürlich einen von denen nehmen. Die haben halt schon wieder über 30% mehr Pixel als ein 16:9 WQHD-Modell.

Schnell genug sind die Monitore technisch auf jeden Fall, aber vlt. packt die Grafikkarte das dann so viel schlechter, dass ein Game eben doch ruckelt.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2017)

Na ja, klar, aber wer sich so einen Monitor kauft der sollte sich auch problemlos mindestens eine GF 1080TI in den Rechner packen, am besten gleich zwei.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, klar, aber wer sich so einen Monitor kauft der sollte sich auch problemlos mindestens eine GF 1080TI in den Rechner packen, am besten gleich zwei.


 er hat aber nur ne 1070 =>  http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9364503-4-k-pc-monitor.html


----------



## dani0692 (5. September 2017)

Welchen vernünftigen Monitor mit Gsync oberhalb von 27 Zoll könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen, mit meiner jetzigen Graka 1070 `?


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2017)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Welchen vernünftigen Monitor mit Gsync oberhalb von 27 Zoll könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen, mit meiner jetzigen Graka 1070 `?


 da gibt es halt keinen. Es gibt mit GSync nur Monitore in 27 Zoll, die WQHD haben. Alle größeren, die G-Sync haben, haben entweder das breitere Format mit über 30% mehr Pixel als WQHD oder eben sogar gleich 4K, was ja noch mehr Leistung frisst.

Es kann aber sein, dass die UWQHD-Monitore je nach dem, um welche Games es geht, für Deine GTX 1070 noch "okay" sind.

Im November soll wohl ein WQHD-Monitor mit GSync und 31,5 Zoll rauskommen, der hier https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-z321qbmiphzx-um-jz1ee-005-a1682785.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  wenn du noch warten kannst, dann wäre der vielleicht eine Option.


----------



## ImperialTW (4. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da gibt es halt keinen. Es gibt mit GSync nur Monitore in 27 Zoll, die WQHD haben. Alle größeren, die G-Sync haben, haben entweder das breitere Format mit über 30% mehr Pixel als WQHD oder eben sogar gleich 4K, was ja noch mehr Leistung frisst.
> 
> Es kann aber sein, dass die UWQHD-Monitore je nach dem, um welche Games es geht, für Deine GTX 1070 noch "okay" sind.
> 
> Im November soll wohl ein WQHD-Monitor mit GSync und 31,5 Zoll rauskommen, der hier https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-z321qbmiphzx-um-jz1ee-005-a1682785.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  wenn du noch warten kannst, dann wäre der vielleicht eine Option.




An dieser Stelle eine Frage an dich Herbboy, 
Werde mir auch demnächst einen wqhd oder 4k Monitor kaufen. Wenns 4k wird muss ich aber auf die 144hz verzichten, weil es ja erst ab 2018 4k bei 144hz gibt und das sicher teuer wird. Also ich frage mich halt ob man die 144 hz überhaupt bemerkt. Manche sagen "ja absolut", andere sagen das menschliche auge sieht eh nur 20 bilder pro sekunde.....
Ich zocke eher selten, also es geht mir mehr um den office betrieb, surfen usw. Mir ist halt ein möglichst scharfes UND flüssiges bild sehr wichtig weil ich das als sehr angenehm empfinde, es schont die Augen.
Habe das schon grosse unterschiede an monitoren gesehen. Nur weiss ich nicht ob es an den hz liegt, oder ob villeicht die reaktionszeit auch ne rolle spielt. Würde ich beispielsweise einen 4 k monitor nehmen der nur 1 ms reaktionszeit hat, müsste das bild doch auch sehr "smooth" sein oder?


----------



## Zybba (4. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich sehe ich in deinem Fall keinen Grund, einen 60+ Hz Monitor zu kaufen.
Man kann den Unterschied zwar auch im normalen Windows Betrieb sehen, da halte ich ihn aber für vernachlässigbar.

Letztendlich ist es aber subjektiv, jeder nimmt das anders wahr.
Wenn möglich, mach einfach mal einen Vergleich in einem Laden vor Ort.


----------



## ImperialTW (4. Oktober 2017)

Ok also um ein beispiel zu nennen....mir gefiel der microsoft surface desktop pc extrem gut. Also der bildschirm. 28 zoll und extrem scharf. Der hat sogar mehr als 4k glaub ich. Weiss aber nicht was das für ein panel ist, wieviel hertz usw.....

Ich frage mich halt ob es bei der "flüssigkeit" des bildes nur auf die hz ankommt oder auch auf andere eigenschaften wie reaktionszeit. Weil eigentlich sollten 60 hz ja für unser auge 100% flüssig erscheinen. Was dann aber offenbar nicht der fall ist??


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2017)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Ok also um ein beispiel zu nennen....mir gefiel der microsoft surface desktop pc extrem gut. Also der bildschirm. 28 zoll und extrem scharf. Der hat sogar mehr als 4k glaub ich.


 Das ist aber ein Arbeitsgerät und kein Spiele-PC. Und selbst für 4K bräuchtest du dann einen sehr teuren PC, damit das Bild auch flüssig ist, oder du musst mit geringeren Details spielen, so dass das Bild in der Summe auch nicht besser aussieht als bei WQHD. 



> Ich frage mich halt ob es bei der "flüssigkeit" des bildes nur auf die hz ankommt oder auch auf andere eigenschaften wie reaktionszeit.


 Bei der "Flüssigkeit" kommt es nur auf die Grafikarte an, sobald GENUG Hertz da sind, und 60Hz SIND genug. Die Reaktionszeit würde eher für ein "verschmiertes" Bild sorgen, wenn sie schlecht wäre. Und dann gibt es noch das "Inputlag", das heißt das Bild erscheint erst mit Verzögerung auf dem Schirm - das kommt bei modernen Spielemonitoren aber nicht vor, jedenfalls nicht merkbar. Bei manchen 4K kann es aber passieren.




> Weil eigentlich sollten 60 hz ja für unser auge 100% flüssig erscheinen. Was dann aber offenbar nicht der fall ist??


 natürlich erscheint das "flüssig" - aber mit mehr Hertz wirkt das Bild irgendwie "smoother" (ein besseres, deutsches Wort fällt mir nicht ein). Aber 60Hz sind trotzdem genug, sonst würden ja zig Millionen Spieler seit Jahren mit geballter Faust spielen, weil sie ein inakzeptabel "lahmes" Bild hätten  


Bei 4K musst du halt wissen, dass es dafür einen sehr starken PC braucht - oder aber du spielst später bewusst in Full-HD, obwohl der Monitor 4K hat, damit das Bild flüssig genug ist. Dann könnte Dir das Bild aber ungewohnt "schwammig" vorkommen, da du vom Arbeiten das scharfe Bild gewohnt bist. Ich persönlich halte WQHD für die beste Lösung.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke, man sollte es einfach selbst ausprobieren, ob einem 60Hz genug sind oder ob mehr wichtig wären. Vor allem muss für mehr dann ja auch die Grafikkarte schnell genug sein. 

Vor allem, wenn es auch ein Arbeitsgerät sein soll, würde ich keinen 4k Monitor mit TN Panel nehmen. Da hat man dann die knackscharfe Auflösung aber unnatürliche Farben, was den Sinn irgendwie wieder zunichte macht.


----------



## kindsaint (30. Oktober 2017)

Hey,

ich habe eine Art Nischenseite gefunden: Ultra Wide
Ist aber wirklich top geschrieben und erklärt.

Habe mir dann den HP Envy 34c K1U85AA Curved zugelegt. Bin vollkommen zufrieden.
Wir findet Ihr den?


----------

